# Font changed in browsers



## LessThanJaker1 (Sep 12, 2007)

My font changed for firefox and safari.  It is not letting me change it to _any _other font.  It changed to a weird novelty font.  At first i thought it was a firefox thing, but it is also affecting safari.  Any idears!???


----------



## LessThanJaker1 (Sep 12, 2007)

dammit, i just realized i posted in the wrong forum. Can someone move it please??


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 12, 2007)

Repair permissions. What do you use for font management? Are all your fonts in your system/fonts folder?


----------



## LessThanJaker1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I dont think ALL of them are in one place.  The only place i see all of them is in Font book


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 12, 2007)

Fonts aren't stored in FontBook, they are organized there. Search for the font you want and make sure it's in system/fonts. You can use 'verdana' as an example.

Safari is notorious for forgetting where fonts are. Repair permissions and restart and your problem might resolve on its own.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 12, 2007)

Remove duplicates in fontbook (black dot). Delete/clear font cache. These answers at the bottom of this page:

http://www.macfixitforums.com/php/s...16585&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=31&fpart=1


----------



## LessThanJaker1 (Sep 12, 2007)

cool thanks guys! 
 I'll let ya know what fixes the issue.
Again, sorry for posting in the wrong forum!


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm just one man.


----------



## LessThanJaker1 (Sep 12, 2007)

oh yea huh? now i feel like a bigger idiot


----------

